# tomatoe plants look sick



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

The tops of my tomatoe plants are turning yellowish white and curling up a little bit. Any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Picture! I'm thinking blight. Any bugs under the leaf.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

This is the best tomato website I've come across. Dig around and you'll find the answer.

http://www.tomatodirt.com/


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> This is the best tomato website I've come across. Dig around and you'll find the answer.
> 
> http://www.tomatodirt.com/


Man what a wealth of info on this site, Thanks Monkeyman!:cheers:


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Picture! I'm thinking blight. Any bugs under the leaf.


No bugs that I have found


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you overwatering them?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wondering how your mater plants are doing?


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link it is a good one and identified a problem I have quickly.


----------

